# First knives project - source for info?



## Jim Beam (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all

I just received three nice old knife blanks from @Ed Turner. Since I don't have a fancy belt sander, I will be cleaning them up and shaping the edges with my hand belt sander.

I'm looking for a source of basic information for a beginning knife maker:

What grit to start with?
What grits to work through?
Then what?
Am I shooting for a 20 degree angle on the cutting edge?

And last, the 2 large blanks have 3 small holes through the full tangs - I'm guessing just use 3 brass pins through here?

The paring knife has 3 small and 2 larger holes through the tang. What am I supposed to do here?

Any advice is appreciated. Links to good reading also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 22, 2016)

Post a pic, so I remember which ones you got.
Flat grinding is the easiest. they already have a taper so just following that is easy. Start with an 80 grit and work your way up. Go slow, you can always take off more but once it's off you cant put it back on. And be careful when you get near the tip, the thinner the steel gets the faster it will pick up the heat and will burn in an instant. 
Also have some cool water standing by, do a pass on one blank, put it in the water, then pull out another blank and do a pass on it. going from blank to blank will keep the work cool.

and above all else, Have FUN!!!!
Ed


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Ed! I got the 10", the 8", and the 4" paring knife. The 10" seems pretty heavy, but I can tell the 8" will quickly become my fave if I manage to get a nice edge on it.


----------

